# Cherry Almond FO



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a cherry almond FO that smells like Jergens Lotion to use in CP soap. Can I get some opinions on which companies Cherry Almond FO you like the best?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I get mine from SOS- not sure if it smells like the lotion, sorry I don't use it! 

Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you do choose to use it, do a cure and then wrap them suckers. They loose their scent on the outside of the bar if left out unwrapped, although when you handle them it quickly comes back and is super strong. I sent 4 bars to a gal on FB And she raved only about the Almond Biscotti, the scent is so good (Thanks to Lynn for letting me sniff this scent!!!) It's so strong Tamara you only need the smallest amount to scent lotions.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

What are you scenting at Vicki? I haven't had any loose scent, but then again I "try" to stay on top of wrapping them to have them ready for sale.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use a the cherry bomb and almond scent from Natures Garden and mix it myself to get the right combination. And yes it is VERY strong especially in lotion and liquid soap. I haven't had a problem with fading.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried NG's cherry bomb and I had to throw it out! I think it was just *me*, but there was no way I could stand to be around that scent. Instant headache every time I got near it. But yeah......it's really strong.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought the cherry almond from brambleberry, and it smells like cough syrup, IMO. No almond either. If you want to try it, you can have it...I haven't even dared soap it yet.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki,
Is that what your Almond Biscotti is scented with? My son Doc thinks your Almond Biscotti is the only fragrance soap should be fragranced with. I've been shrink wrapping my soap as soon as it's cured. I'm always so worried that the fragrance will fade. The citrus cilantro I posted the picture of held it's scent well and everybody loves it.

Thank you Athena, I'll PM you.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I was going to dupe my old almond biscotti when Lynn shared this one, it is lovely. But yes the outside of the bars sitting in my soaproom unwrapped after Christmas, and then wrapped for Valentines Day faded, but just on the outside, so a brisk rubbing with a wash cloth fixed that. It was before all the cold weather. Vicki


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some Cherry-Almond, waiting to be used. It smells pretty good in the bottle, but that doesn't mean the soap will smell the same!! I will let you know when I use it...


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

KozaGirl said:


> I have some Cherry-Almond, waiting to be used. It smells pretty good in the bottle, but that doesn't mean the soap will smell the same!! I will let you know when I use it...


Where is it from?


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

SimplyE said:


> KozaGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I have some Cherry-Almond, waiting to be used. It smells pretty good in the bottle, but that doesn't mean the soap will smell the same!! I will let you know when I use it...
> ...


----------

